# Merc Engine Bay Tidy Up, 1 Question



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello all,

Just picked up a very tasty CL55K on Friday and was looking to give it a good going this weekend. I ventured outside yesterday and whilst it was nice and even somewhat warm, the wind was horrendous and today isn't any better.

None the less, I got the hose out and decided to crack on. The engine bay was pretty clean so no before pics.

Process was the usual tried and tested method:
Squirt the engine bay, bumper, fenders with water - just used a hose this time,
Spray Meg's Super Degreaser 4:1 everywhere,
Agitate cleaner using, toothbrush, AG wheel brush, Sonus wheel brush, 
Wipe over with a sponge and shampoo,
Rinse with the hose,
Dry with MF cloths and AG rapid detailer,
Dress with AG vinyl rubber care and wipe over after 30 mins to stop dust sticking

Just for the sake of it I took some AG metal polish to a pipe and it will come up very shiny with a little work. I tried the same on the ///AMG logos on the valve covers to little success, you can see the 'G' on the left looking brighter but its not great - best shown on the last pic.

Any ideas on improving this or will I need to get the Dremel out.







Came up pretty well for 45 minutes work.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

lovely car mate not much room left under there.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe try autosol?


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Certainly impressive, especially for just 45 minutes work.

Very pleasing...did you protect any electrics before using a hose ?

dogfox


----------

